# Pensacola Time Needed?



## Catch22 (Nov 15, 2015)

Hey guys,

I'm not sure if this is the right spot for this thread but here it goes anyway. I'm looking into going to Pensacola with my dad and brother this January, and I'm just wondering from anyone that's been there, how much time we'd need at the Naval Aviation Museum. Also, is there anything else that is a must see in Pensacola, such as the old fort there? Thanks.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Nov 15, 2015)

I have been and only had 4 hours which was nowhere near enough time. I would plan on a whole day for the museum if you want to do her justice.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## javlin (Nov 16, 2015)

Jeff Hunt said:


> I have been and only had 4 hours which was nowhere near enough time. I would plan on a whole day for the museum if you want to do her justice.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Jeff



I concur been their several times they have an old fort at the Naval Station also.If you plan a staying awhile here along the coast the D-day(New Orleans) museum is getting to be an all day event also they are adding all the time but that is 3 1/2 hrs from Pensacola.Check out Seville Quarter in Pensacola if you like architecture.


----------



## Catch22 (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks guys! We'll spend minimum one day there.


----------

